# Best wishes on your name day



## Tennis

Hi everyone. I didn't know that name day in Poland is more important than birthday. Can someone please help me translate these following lines into Polish. I want to prepare someone a surprise Dziekuje
Dear...
I wish you all the best on your special day. I hope this day will be filled with joy and love. I just want to let you know that I enjoy every moment that I've spent with you because I love you so much. Be my Pole forever!
Viva the Vietnamese-Polish friendship!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## majlo

Tennis said:


> Hi everyone. I didn't know that name day in Poland is more important than birthday.



And I didn't know that there was a hierarchy. 



Tennis said:


> Can someone please help me translate these following lines into Polish. I want to prepare someone a surprise Dziekuje
> Dear...
> I wish you all the best on your special day. I hope this day will be filled with joy and love. I just want to let you know that I enjoy every moment that I've spent with you because I love you so much. Be my Pole forever!
> Viva the Vietnamese-Polish friendship!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Drogi (masculine)/Droga (feminine)...
Życzę Ci wszystkiego najlepszego w tym specjalnym dla Ciebie dniu. Mam nadzieję, że miłość i radość będą w nim obfitowały. Chcę Ci tylko powiedzieć, że rozkoszuję się każdą chwilą, spędzoną z Tobą; tak bardzo Cię kocham (romance-like)/lubię-uwielbiam(non-romance). Bądź moim Polakiem (masculine)/Bądź moją Polką (feminine) na zawsze. 
Wiwat polsko-wietnamska przyjaźń!


----------



## mekinking

"Mam nadzieję, że miłość i radość będą w nim obfitowały" it's so formal and it doesn't seem correct to me. I would say "Mam nadzieję, że będzie obfitował w miłość i radość /if you want to have this verb/" or "Mam nadzieję, że będzie pełen miłości i radości / if you want a less formal more frien-to-friend way/"
"Chcę Ci tylko powiedzieć, że rozkoszuję się każdą chwilą, spędzoną z Tobą" I would say "Musisz wiedzieć, że rozkoszuję się/cieszę się (more common) każdą chwilą spędzoną z Tobą"
and instead of "tak bardzo cię kocham/lubię/uwielbiam" I would go 'dynamic' and say "bo jesteś naprawdę świetnym facetem/ świetną dziewczyną" or "bo wspaniały z ciebie facet/ wspaniała dziewczyna" 
Hope I helped


----------



## fragile1

majlo said:


> uwielbiam(non-romance) - it is romance
> 
> Wiwat polsko-wietnamska przyjaźń!


 
Wiwat przyjaźń polsko-wietnamska!


----------



## majlo

What is the phrase in red supposed to mean? 

Meinking, maybe it's a bit more formal than we'd say it in everyday speech, but I think it serves well for an occasion like this.


----------



## mekinking

Nay, I wouldn't say so. It's formal and name day is not formal and it's not meant to be read by someone higher in the hierarchy or so. But it's not me who's deciding what to write 

I think it means that 'uwielbiam' is romance. And I have to agree, it's similar to love, I've missed it while writing my reply.


----------



## majlo

Oh, I see now. But what's the point of marking it red? I thought that only lingustic mistakes are to be marked this way on these forums?
Anyway, I don't really find _uwielbiać _similar to love. Well, by all means it might be about love, but it all depends on the context.


----------



## mekinking

Well, I have no idea why marking it red, maybe to underline that it IS romance 
Still, everything depends on the context. And I would place the verbs like this: 
lubić < uwielbiać < kochać


----------



## fragile1

Majlo wrote: "What is the phrase in red supposed to mean?"

That it is romance.
Why red? Why not?


----------

